# Queen Bumblebee



## Dreyadin (Sep 5, 2010)

Found her just a few minutes ago in my garden.. holy massive bug Batman!


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

I was cleaning some weeds from around a well head in mid September and cutting down tree branches hanging over the power line to the pump when I heard her coming. Now I've never been afraid of bees but this one sounded like a little jet fighter and it made me a little nervous, but there she was, with roughly the same body size as a cicada. I was impressed and hoped that queen would make a home somewhere on my property. Ive always liked bumble bees since Ive been little and its just fun to say bombus  I wish the queens didn't make a new nest every year otherwise I would set about rearing nothing but bumbles.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Very nice pic though, btw


----------

